

Factorial in Python with the Lambda Calculus - gcr
https://gist.github.com/848437

======
gcr
OK, I realize it's not _pure_ lambda calculus because I'm using recursion, but
that's not hard to eliminate. I wanted to be more instructive than
mathematically sound.

